# TV RCA modelo rar2060m solicito diagrama



## el uruguayo (Ene 8, 2013)

Necesito el diagrama de una t.v rca modelo rar 2060m , gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 8, 2013)

este es el manual (afirmacion) http://www.electronica-pt.com/index...m_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,1605/
el chasis es tx91,es el mismo de tv RCA y GE ,usado en varios modelos
dejo el listado de los modelos RCA que usan el mismo chasis (TX-91),para futuras referencias


RCA	modelo RAR1450 	
RCA	modelo RAR1410 	
RCA	modelo RBA1420 	
RCA	modelo RAR2150 	
RCA	modelo 20GE00 	
RCA	modelo AR2000 	
RCA	modelo AR1400 	
RCA	modelo RAR2060M  
RCA	modelo RAR1460M 	
RCA	modelo RBA2020 	
RCA	modelo RAR2010 	
RCA	modelo 14GE00 	
RCA	modelo RAR2050 	
RCA	modelo RAR2070 	
GENERAL ELECTRIC	modelo GE20091 		
GENERAL ELECTRIC	modelo GE20091 		
GENERAL ELECTRIC	modelo GE14091 	
GENERAL ELECTRIC	modelo GE21091 		
GENERAL ELECTRIC	modelo GE14091


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 9, 2013)

gracias la verdad es muy util , lo que no puedo encontrar a pesar que esta en la lista que me enviastes es el mod que yo tengo que es el RAR2060M , gracias colega un abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 9, 2013)

creo que entendiste mal ,vos descarga el esquema este RCA - GE Ch TX-91 RBA 1420 2120 = GE 14 20GE00.pdf.
bueno ese es el esquema que sirve para todos los modelos mas arriba mensionados,porque es el chasis TX-91


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 10, 2013)

revisa todo que dice el documento ,en una parte describe tu falla.es una parte de un manual de servicio,describe las fallas mas comunes


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2013)

bueno lo subo directamente aquí ,así queda en el foro y no dependemos de una pagina externa


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2013)

aqui esta mejor detallado el esquema completo ,para la fuente es la pagina 9 y se ve clarito


----------

